# jobs/ plastering contracters



## noeld (Mar 16, 2012)

hi All , just a quick word can anyone help me out with the names of plastering contractors in Canada , area anywhere from Ontario across to BC


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## noeld (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been googling it, just hoping to get a few names from people living there


----------

